# Labelling Requirements + Inks and methods



## Zurka Customs (Mar 22, 2012)

Is heat pressed, plastisol inks okay for labelling apparel? If not, what is?

Does anyone know certain methods or tricks to get readable long lasting labels at a decent price? Some of my clothes have tagless labels, but most of them are un-readable, or cracked up.

I am interested in purchasing a very small quantity to start (About 100 Labels) - Just wondering if anyone knows a company who can provide all that?

Thanks,
Zurka


----------

